# Musio is Here - Start your Free Trial now!



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello everyone! We are beyond excited to announce that Musio is now live!!!! You can start your 14-day free trial right now and get started in less time than it will take you to read the rest of this post!

Musio is a brand new cloud-connected software instrument plugin that gives you access to high-quality samples right in your DAW. Search, Load, and Play from a growing catalog of virtual instruments. The team at Cinesamples has been working on this project for over five years, and this marks the beginning of an extremely exciting new chapter for us and for music creators everywhere.

You can start your free trial now and get up to 14 days of unlimited access to Musio, simply by creating an account. Sign up, sign in, and download the app for macOS 10.14+ or Windows 10+. AU and VST3 plugin versions and standalone app available.

We are so excited to share this with you, and we can't wait to hear what you create using Musio!


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 21, 2022)

Interested to try this...is the whole Cinesamples catalogue available? There's not much info on the website around this.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> is the whole Cinesamples catalogue available?


Musio contains a curated collection of instruments from our Kontakt libraries, as well as original content of its own. The catalog will continue to expand as we create Musio versions of more of our existing instruments as well as record new original material. The format is very different between Kontakt and Musio, and neither is meant to replace the other. Ultimately, we want creators using both Musio and our Kontakt libraries as appropriate for their needs for a given project.

It's faster to start your free trial, download the app, and see what's in the catalog for yourself than it would be to read a list of included instruments  But for those who like lists:

As of now, Musio contains select instruments from CineBrass, CineStrings, CineWinds Core and CinePerc; CineHarps; Drums of War; Piano In Blue; Randy's Celeste; O: Forbes Pipe Organ; Voxos; and Musio exclusive originals like the Village Mallets and Vintage Synth Museum OBXa and Drum Machines. We will be adding new content regularly, and are very excited for all the plans we have for future Musio releases!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)

For anyone curious about the pricing, it is $19.99 a month or $149.99 for the year


----------



## davidson (Apr 21, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> It's faster to start your free trial, download the app, and see what's in the catalog for yourself than it would be to read a list of included instruments


I'd still prefer a list though! Does the player have legatos and round robins? Is it apple silicon native?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

davidson said:


> Does the player have legatos and round robins?


Yes and yes!


davidson said:


> Is it apple silicon native?


Yes!


----------



## davidson (Apr 21, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Yes and yes!
> 
> Yes!


----------



## EanS (Apr 21, 2022)

Great! I had the chance to Beta test it. But I dropped the ball on second tier though, got sick and lost the deadline.

I recommend everyone to check it, all Cine____ (perc, brass, woodwinds, strings) are there, plus the other stuff, Piano in Blue, Drums. Catalog has grown over time so it will get bigger in time as well, so don't blame me if you went just to check Tina Guo and it's not there yet, please? 

If you read the description it's exactly like that, small footprint (files aren't huge), you can download an instrument/articulation in particular rather than having to download the whole library.

MUSIO player is quite straightforward and it's not focused on tinkerers / people who want to check and edit under the hood. Double click the instrument, download, it loads automatically (and stays in your disk, no need to download again), start to play, record, boom, dat Cinesamples sound.

Notice that $149 is "introductory price" for a year subscription. Probably will bump to $199 in the future (the plural of 19.99 lol)


----------



## Composer 2021 (Apr 21, 2022)

Will there be a way to use key switches? Each patch is a separate download, while the Kontakt libraries contain multiple patches per instrument. I prefer using key switches instead of writing each articulation in a different track.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 21, 2022)

I was also in the beta. For those that don’t have many CineSample libraries, this is a good way to get a taste for them. However, if you like one, I would suggest buying it outright to get the full sample set and the full functionality (in Kontakt), which Musio doesn’t offer. If Musio expands the catalog far beyond the existing products, it’ll be more interesting to folks like me who already own a lot of the CineSample stuff. A sort of Splice for sampled instruments.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> I prefer using key switches instead of writing each articulation in a different track.


So do I! This is not something native in Musio, but this is something you can set up with your DAW's Articulation Mapping feature. In fact, I made a video showing how to set this up that we'll be posting in the next few days, but I can explain how to set it up in Logic here if you like! Cubase and DP have their own great systems for this as well.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 21, 2022)

This is always a welcomed choice, especially to audition libraries... good on Cinesamples! With that said, the day that Adobe forced subscriptions on users... I, and many others, said FU. Options are good; dictates not so much.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

LamaRose said:


> Options are good; dictates not so much.


Don't worry, we're not abandoning Kontakt! We are continuing to develop new Kontakt libraries as well as updating our existing products. For those of you who have been awaiting the updates for CineStrings and CineWinds, you can hear the new (Full Mix) samples that are coming to those libraries as free updates in Musio!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 21, 2022)

Which microphone positions are available for the instruments? Or do we only get a mix (plus reverb)?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Which microphone positions are available for the instruments? Or do we only get a mix (plus reverb)?


All instruments in Musio use the Full Mix! There are Dynamics, Expression, and Reverb controls available for most instruments.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice! Sometimes im writing random music styles and have to stop to do research on what to buy. so this would make it easier. 



And well, if you guys need more hybrid content let me know. Love processing orchestral samples for sound design.. but that aint cheap


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 21, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> For those of you who have been awaiting the updates for CineStrings and CineWinds, you can hear the new (Full Mix) samples that are coming to those libraries as free updates in Musio!


I'm very patiently waiting for CineStrings Core 2.0, and CineWindws 2.0, also the rest of your CineOrch. Ver. 2.0 (CineBrass, CineStrings Solo, ..etc.) .

Not sure what you mean by this, are the ver 2.0 updates coming out after the Musio Updates ? Hopefully that's not the case.

@Cinesamples-SG , could you please elaborate on your statement, and on when we can expect the ver 2.0 updates ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> could you please elaborate on your statement


Sure thing, happy to clarify!

The work of getting the CineStrings and CineWinds samples prepared for Musio was the same work that needed to happen for the coming updates for those Kontakt libraries. What you hear in Musio right now in the CineStrings and CineWinds Collections are the updated samples (for the Full Mix) -- we are in the process of putting these new re-cut, de-noised and treated samples together with the Kontakt script and interface, and that's what will all be made available as the (free) 2.0 updates for CineStrings and CineWinds Core in Kontakt (with the rest of the mic positions too).

Soon we will be publishing our Content and Development Roadmap for Musio, where we will outline our plans for upcoming app features and additions to the Musio instrument catalog. In the meantime, I will share a little insight into what the future of our development process looks like in general:

Creating a Musio instrument is much faster than developing for Kontakt -- once the samples are recorded, cut/edited/processed, and assembled, the instrument is ready to be built for Musio; for Kontakt, there are still significant, time-consuming steps to take for interface design, scripting, and NI encoding/QA. The exciting thing here is it means we can deploy new products on Musio while we get Kontakt versions ready for release!

This does not necessarily mean that every library will be released for both platforms, due to the respective capabilities of Kontakt and Musio, but it does open up enormous possibilities for the future. Still not saying dates until or unless we know for certain, but now that Musio is launched, we'll have tons of new content to announce regularly.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 21, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Sure thing, happy to clarify!
> 
> The work of getting the CineStrings and CineWinds samples prepared for Musio was the same work that needed to happen for the coming updates for those Kontakt libraries. What you hear in Musio right now in the CineStrings and CineWinds Collections are the updated samples (for the Full Mix) -- we are in the process of putting together these new re-cut, de-noised and treated samples together with the Kontakt script and interface, and that's what will all be made available as the (free) 2.0 updates for CineStrings and CineWinds Core in Kontakt (with the rest of the mic positions too).
> 
> ...



Hi @Cinesamples-SG ,

Thank You Very Much. I really appreciate your feedback on this topic.  

I'm very excited, and looking forward to the release of the ver. 2 updates, and to what Musio offers, now, and in the future. 

I wish all of you at CineSamples a lot of success, and prosperity.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

For those who want to see it in action, check out this Live Composition Screencast video by Mike Patti, using 100% Musio in Digital Performer: 

See Mike create a track in 15 minutes, using just one instance of Musio. We can't wait to hear what you get inspired to create using Musio!


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 21, 2022)

This is cool! Always been interested in a subscription model but the sounds from the existing ones didn't really do it for me. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 21, 2022)

Am I correct in thinking that the official website for this doesn't actually list what's included?
Is there a list somewhere that outlines what you get?
Or is it one of those "Why would you need a list when you can just sign up for a free trial!" deals?
(Because I need a list)


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'd still prefer a list though!





Jdiggity1 said:


> (Because I need a list)


*Cary Elwes in the Princess Bride voice* As you wish!

Keep in mind that this content catalog will continue to grow and evolve, so if you're reading this thread in a few months and it's already grown well beyond this, consider yourself warned (and hello from the past!)

CineWinds: True Legato Vib/Nonvib, Sustain, Trill HS/WS, Staccatissimo, Staccato, Tenuto
- Flute
- Oboe
- Clarinet
- Bassoon

CineBrass: True Legato, Sustain, Staccatissimo, Staccato, Tenuto (articulation set varies per instrument)
- Solo Horn
- 2 Horns
- 6 Horns
- Solo Trumpet
- Trumpet Ensemble
- Trombone Ensemble
- Tuba + Bass Trombone
- Cimbasso + Bass Trombone

CineStrings: Legato/Sustain Espressivo/Vibrato/Non-Vib, Harmonics, Tremolo, Tremolo Sul Pont, Trill HS/WS, Spiccato, Staccato, Marcato, Sforzando, Pizzicato, Col Legno
- Violins I
- Violins II
- Violas
- Cellos
- Basses

CinePerc
I am not listing every instrument in CinePerc

CineSymphony Lite
Shorts/Longs/Pizz (for Strings)
- Brass/Winds/Strings Ensembles 
- Percussion Ensemble
- Timpani Lite

CineHarps Plucks
Drums Of War 1
Piano In Blue
Randy's Celeste
African Marimba
Handbells
Voxos
O: Forbes Pipe Organ (combo patches created exclusively for Musio)

Musio Original Content:

Vintage Synth Museum
Synth Collection 1: OBXa
LinnDrum
TR-808
TR-909

Sunset Drum Kit
Village Drum Kit
Village Mallets (Xylophone, Glockenspiel, Marimba, Vibraphone)

Once again, this is the list as of today, and subject to change quickly and extensively. Now that we've launched the Musio platform, the content catalog will expand on a regular, ongoing basis as we prepare more of our existing Cinesamples libraries for this format, more new content we've already recorded, and all the endless possibilities of things ahead of us to sample.

You can try all of these instruments completely free for 14 days, right now!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

For those who prefer to see it in video form:


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 21, 2022)

Are the sample sets in Musio stripped down at all besides microphone selection?

Are the dynamic layers, round robins and articulation sets the same as their Kontakt counterparts?


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 21, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> CinePerc
> I am not listing every instrument in CinePerc


Can’t imagine why! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Are the dynamic layers, round robins and articulation sets the same as their Kontakt counterparts?


Yes! There are some differences in the way the current versions feel and play because of the pending updates for CineStrings and CineWinds, now that the samples have been effectively re-done for Musio, but all the dynamics and round robins are there in the Musio versions as well.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 21, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> This is cool! Always been interested in a subscription model but the sounds from the existing ones didn't really do it for me. Can't wait to try it out!


Can't wait to hear what you think!!


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 22, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think!!


Super impressed so far!


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 22, 2022)

Have to say...I'm impressed. My wallet won't be in two weeks though.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 22, 2022)

Is this subscription only or is it possible to purchase steady licenses?


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 22, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Is this subscription only or is it possible to purchase steady licenses?


Sub only.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 22, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> Sub only.


Thanks. 

(ok, I'm out)


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 22, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Is this subscription only or is it possible to purchase steady licenses?


Musio is subscription-based all access to the catalog -- we're still developing, supporting, and updating our Kontakt libraries for those who like license registrations!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 22, 2022)

What happens after the free intro period? Do I need to cancel before or does it just lock up?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 22, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> What happens after the free intro period? Do I need to cancel before or does it just lock up?


Great question! After the trial ends, if your membership status is inactive, the Musio app won't load instruments into the instrument rack. You can still browse the catalog to see what's available, so if you pause your membership for a few months and later decide to see what's new, you can window shop without having to pay to reactivate. You won't be able to download or load instruments until your membership resumes, but you'll always be able to see what's there.

There's no payment entry required to start your trial -- we're not hoping people forget to cancel this subscription. We want people to try it out and decide for themselves if it's worth signing up for, and you have up to 14 days to play with everything with full functionality to make that decision. When your trial ends, you can sign up for monthly or annual membership (Early Adopters lock in the $149.99 annual price for life, btw!) and continue working on any projects you started during the trial.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 22, 2022)

I tried it out today. The sounds are stunning of course; but the key new thing is how very easy and fast it was to load patches. Because you are not loading multiple key switched options at once, you can very quickly install the articulation you want. And, of course, once you have it installed it is on your computer. So if you want to install all of the articulations you can, and use them just as quickly and easily as any library.

I'm not sure that I'll be subscribing. At the moment, the instruments provided are the ones that cover the central bases. They are great; but they are the kind of thing that many of us already have. And, if not, that we would intend to buy perpetual licenses for. But, in the future, this is going to be a fantastic way of trying out Cinesamples libraries before deciding what to buy (for those available in both formats); and if more specialised instruments are add, it should become a great resource for quickly getting hold of things as the need arises for specific projects. This, of course, was a feature emphasised in the original announcement. But it won't come true until the contents are expanded.

For anyone starting out (and I haven't filled out all of my orchestral needs yet), it is good to have another option alongside EastWest. Which is not to say that I don't prefer perpetual licenses; just that there are some good things about subscriptions.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2022)

great, just trying it out. i was cheated already between. it says i have only 12 days trial 

whatever, is there an option to turn off the reverb global or do i have to do it for each instrument once loaded?


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 22, 2022)

It's pretty basic at the moment and I won't be subscribing. I'm using the trial to audition a few of the libraries I'm interested in such as Cineperc , Voxos and Cineharps. It feels like it's more of a tool for sketching in it's current state not that it's a bad thing , but I already have plenty of libraries for doing just that.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 22, 2022)

MarcelM said:


> is there an option to turn off the reverb global or do i have to do it for each instrument once loaded?


Not to turn it off globally, but you can set the preferred CC globally (Default 91). If you have a global MIDI message setting CC91 to 0, that will effectively turn off the reverb for everything.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 22, 2022)

MarcelM said:


> it says i have only 12 days trial


Weird! If you want to get those 2 days back give us a shout at [email protected] and I'll see what we can do for you!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 22, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I'm using the trial to audition a few of the libraries I'm interested in such as Cineperc , Voxos and Cineharps.


Excellent use of it! Let me know if you have any questions about those ones that would help you decide what to pick up or not.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Weird! If you want to get those 2 days back give us a shout at [email protected] and I'll see what we can do for you!


generous offer, but thx. i guess i can live without those two days. i do not own any cinesamples stuff, but the tone of some of the librarys already convinced me. have to do some further tests, but i guess i will be either subscribing or buying some cinesamples stuff. the librarys sound really great out of the box and are very easy to use.
i can only recommend that people try this out before renewing some other subscription 

oh, i was disapointed that i couldnt play that game of thrones cello from cinestrings solo... . i also feel the GUI is a little big and the icons of the librarys could be a bit smaller, or maybe the user could switch to a kind of list mode? i mean if the catalogue gets bigger it might take some time to scroll through it. A better preset/patch browser with some kind of search function would be a great addition. besides that musio is great.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 22, 2022)

MarcelM said:


> i do not own any cinesamples stuff, but the tone of some of the librarys already convinced me. have to do some further tests, but i guess i will be either subscribing or buying some cinesamples stuff. the librarys sound really great out of the box and are very easy to use.
> i can only recommend that people try this out before renewing some other subscription


This is wonderful to hear 



MarcelM said:


> maybe the user could switch to a kind of list mode? i mean if the catalogue gets bigger it might take some time to scroll through it.


Cool idea! I'll float it to the Design team.



MarcelM said:


> some kind of search function would be a great addition.


There's a pretty robust Search feature already! If you already know what instrument or articulation you're looking for, it's really easy to find it via the Search bar rather than browsing through the collections in the catalog. This is super handy when building a new template/project and you already have the instrument you're searching for downloaded, because it loads that much faster.


----------



## MarcelM (Apr 22, 2022)

one last thing. you mentioned earlier here that you will publish some kind of roadmap soon. is musio itself displaying some kind of news or do i have to check the cinesamples site or have an eye on vi-control for further information?

by the way, good luck with the product. pretty sure it will be a success.


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 22, 2022)

Is there any way to preview the patches? I thought I saw that there was by clicking on the small icon on the left of each patch title but when I click...nothing...nowt.


----------



## Cinesamples (Apr 23, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> Is there any way to preview the patches? I thought I saw that there was by clicking on the small icon on the left of each patch title but when I click...nothing...nowt.


Hi Paul, in Musio Connect go to: Tools -> Catalog -> Update Catalog
That should solve your issue!
-Mike


----------



## Cinesamples (Apr 23, 2022)

MarcelM said:


> one last thing. you mentioned earlier here that you will publish some kind of roadmap soon. is musio itself displaying some kind of news or do i have to check the cinesamples site or have an eye on vi-control for further information?
> 
> by the way, good luck with the product. pretty sure it will be a success.


Yup, we will be putting a section on the site that shows "Coming Up" and "Recently Released".
In the meantime, your best bet (if you're on social media) will be following us @musio.play on instagram. 

But I will tell you this:

Next up to Musio is *Industry Brass*. Our all-new brass library recorded at the 20th Century Fox Scoring Stage in Los Angeles. Ensembles first, then all the legatos and individual stuff shortly thereafter.

-Mike


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Apr 23, 2022)

Cinesamples said:


> Yup, we will be putting a section on the site that shows "Coming Up" and "Recently Released".
> In the meantime, your best bet (if you're on social media) will be following us @musio.play on instagram.
> 
> But I will tell you this:
> ...


Will the Kontakt version be released at the same time? (assuming there'll be one)


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 23, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Will the Kontakt version be released at the same time? (assuming there'll be one)


Industry Brass will be released on Musio first. As discussed in this post, Kontakt development takes significantly longer than creating instruments for Musio, because of interface design, scripting, and encoding. We don't know how long the time difference will be between a Musio release and a Kontakt release, and we expect it to vary per library.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 23, 2022)

I read there will be Musio-only exclusive instruments? I hope that’s not a strategy to force people to subscribe. Especially for those of us that own most of the catalog, needing to subscribe just for one or two instruments instead of allowing us to buy them outright would be a real disappointment.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I read there will be Musio-only exclusive instruments? I hope that’s not a strategy to force people to subscribe. Especially for those of us that own most of the catalog, needing to subscribe just for one or two instruments instead of allowing us to buy them outright would be a real disappointment.


A lot of this is still uncharted territory, which is why we plan to publicize our content and development roadmap. Not everything will be available in both formats, since the Musio and Kontakt platforms have significantly different capabilities (and development processes).

Many things will come down to how we package Musio instruments for Kontakt, and how much complexity we add to those versions. For example, right now the Vintage Synth Museum content in Musio wouldn't make sense as a Kontakt library yet, when we already know we have more of that in the pipeline. We're no longer releasing non-encoded Kontakt libraries, and all new releases/updates will be compatible with the free Kontakt Player. 

As the Musio catalog expands, we'll have more material to use for Kontakt libraries, and can make those decisions -- while also collecting feedback from the Musio community about what they want out of those Kontakt libraries!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2022)

There is a "cough" on Horns a2 legato on Ab2. It's pretty audible...around 4 seconds into the sustain.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 23, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> There is a "cough" on Horns a2 legato on Ab2. It's pretty audible...around 4 seconds into the sustain.


Nice catch! Go ahead and click the gear icon on the instrument in the rack and click Submit Instrument Feedback, so it'll come through as a support ticket. Thanks!


----------



## wunderflo (Apr 23, 2022)

congrats on the release! Very easy registration and setup process. All works flawlessly and quickly. I haven't used Cinesamples Libraries before (shame on me), and this totally convinced me of the great sounds. Musio makes a lot of sense for me as a hobbyist who only gets to make music very sporadically these days. I love that I don't have to worry about having the right libraries (bought, downloaded, installed and set up correctly with expression maps etc.). I can start an empty project, search for a sound I like, quickly download and directly use it and then build from there - without having to compromise on the quality of the patches.

Only thing I was missing atm is the ability to quickly transpose an instrument, so I could layer them more easily within one instance of the player. Will this still be added?


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Apr 23, 2022)

Writing a test track with Musio. So far so good! I failed to turn in my feedback during the early access beta, so I’m spending a lot of time with it now to make up for that.

There are only a couple of things I’d like to see in Musio as far as parameter controls, but otherwise I’m actually enjoying the simplicity of it (especially as someone who is medically diagnosed with ADHD). And it’s light on resources! Currently working on a 2012 MBP, and expecting a Mac Mini M1 at my doorstep next week. If anyone is interested in seeing a performance comparison in the near future, just let me know!


Articulation Sets - Logic Users

I figured out how to set up Musio for articulation sets just last night. I’ll be working on sets for all the orchestra stuff - will be happy to share them if anyone is interested.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Nice catch! Go ahead and click the gear icon on the instrument in the rack and click Submit Instrument Feedback, so it'll come through as a support ticket. Thanks!


I do like the Musio player- just to be clear. It's very streamlined for composing.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 23, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> congrats on the release! Very easy registration and setup process. All works flawlessly and quickly.


This is great to hear, thanks so much!!


wunderflo said:


> Only thing I was missing atm is the ability to quickly transpose an instrument, so I could layer them more easily within one instance of the player. Will this still be added?


This is a request that came up in Early Access Beta as well -- it's a cool idea, and our Dev Team is aware of the feature request. We're not sure where it may fall on our roadmap, but we intend to be very feedback-driven as we continue to add features to Musio as a platform, in addition to creating new content based on what users want to see in the catalog.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 23, 2022)

Jacob Cadmus said:


> Articulation Sets - Logic Users
> 
> I figured out how to set up Musio for articulation sets just last night. I’ll be working on sets for all the orchestra stuff - will be happy to share them if anyone is interested.


Isn't this such a game-changer?? I made a video demonstrating this feature and how to set it up with Musio, we'll be posting that soon! Working on demos for DP and Cubase as well -- it's pretty remarkable how powerful the DAWs are for handling this functionality.


----------



## Cinesamples (Apr 24, 2022)

I made another LIVE composition video using only Musio. Enjoy! - Mike


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 24, 2022)

I don’t know what future plans are for Musio , but will there be individual mics available, more patches from existing libraries and the ability to purchase single patches like you can with Orchestral Tools libraries down the road?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2022)

Considering it’s a subscription I doubt they’ll use the platform to sell instruments?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 24, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I don’t know what future plans are for Musio


We will be publishing our Content & Development Roadmap soon, so people can see what Musio app features and content catalog additions are in active development and planned for the future. 


paulmatthew said:


> but will there be individual mics available,


Maybe!


paulmatthew said:


> more patches from existing libraries


Yes!


paulmatthew said:


> and the ability to purchase single patches like you can with Orchestral Tools


No! Musio membership is all-access to everything in the catalog, including the regular content additions we'll be making this year and beyond.


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 24, 2022)

Cinesamples said:


> Hi Paul, in Musio Connect go to: Tools -> Catalog -> Update Catalog
> That should solve your issue!
> -Mike


Thanks Mike! 👍


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 24, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> click Submit Instrument Feedback, so it'll come through as a support ticket


This is a very neat feature. I don't think I've seen it anywhere else.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 24, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> So do I! This is not something native in Musio, but this is something you can set up with your DAW's Articulation Mapping feature. In fact, I made a video showing how to set this up that we'll be posting in the next few days, but I can explain how to set it up in Logic here if you like! Cubase and DP have their own great systems for this as well.


Will this also be possible in Studio One? And what's the workaround for users of DAWs that don't have a similar articulation management feature?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 24, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Will this also be possible in Studio One?


Good question! I'm not sure what functionality Studio One has for this, but the workaround for DAWs that don't have an Articulation Mapping function is to load the articulations you need for each instrument on their own MIDI channel/track. You can do this within one instance of Musio (through the same Stereo Out) or use multiple instances of Musio (for example, if you want to EQ/mix your Long strings differently from your Short strings).


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 24, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Good question! I'm not sure what functionality Studio One has for this, but the workaround for DAWs that don't have an Articulation Mapping function is to load the articulations you need for each instrument on their own MIDI channel/track. You can do this within one instance of Musio (through the same Stereo Out) or use multiple instances of Musio (for example, if you want to EQ/mix your Long strings differently from your Short strings).


Studio One's feature is called "Sound Variations". It appears to support switching articulations by changing MIDI channels, so I think there should be a way to make it work. See this link and scroll down to "Sound Variations Editor":



Sound Variations


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 24, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> It appears to support switching articulations by changing MIDI channels,


That's perfect! If Studio One's Sound Variations works with the same concept of different articulations on separate MIDI Channels, then that's the ideal workflow for setting it up with Musio. Just use one Musio instance per orchestral instrument, and make sure that your Settings in Musio Connect are set to enable Auto-Increment MIDI Channel (so each new instrument loads on ascending channels).

This is the same way I have it set up in Logic -- here's how the Violins II Longs looks as an example:




I have all 11 Long Articulations set up with their own channel assignment, and under the Output tab I have it set to send Note On messages to each respective MIDI channel.




In Musio, I have all 11 long articulations for Violins II loaded on ascending MIDI channels (collapsed instrument view and catalog browser hidden).





Then in Logic's Piano Roll editor, when I have the Articulation Set assigned (which is done in the Track Inspector on the left hand side), I can select which type of articulation I want to use note by note, in bulk by selecting multiple notes, or as I perform. If I want, I can set the note color by MIDI Channel or Articulation instead of Velocity, if I want to see that visually represented.




Realizing that things like articulation switching is really a DAW problem more than a software instrument problem was a game-changer for me. It's super exciting to see how powerful these tools are!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2022)

Studio One Pro 5 uses 'Sound-Variations' to change articulations, and it's possible to set articulation selection via midi-channel number.


----------



## brek (Apr 24, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> That's perfect! If Studio One's Sound Variations works with the same concept of different articulations on separate MIDI Channels, then that's the ideal workflow for setting it up with Musio. Just use one Musio instance per orchestral instrument, and make sure that your Settings in Musio Connect are set to enable Auto-Increment MIDI Channel (so each new instrument loads on ascending channels).
> 
> This is the same way I have it set up in Logic -- here's how the Violins II Longs looks as an example:
> 
> ...



How do you handle CC data with this setup? Last time I had experimented with articulation sets in Logic, CCs would only go to channel 1 without workarounds.


----------



## dts_marin (Apr 24, 2022)

Any chances of having some kind of crossgrade/vouchers for the Kontakt stuff after lets say a year of commitment to Musio? 

Also it's not your fault but Vienna Ensemble Pro still lives in the VST2 era. No VST3 yet! VST2 is deprecated technically but VEP is used by a lot of people currently.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 24, 2022)

brek said:


> How do you handle CC data with this setup? Last time I had experimented with articulation sets in Logic, CCs would only go to channel 1 without workarounds.


By setting the MIDI Channel for automation to Any! This lets you work with the same Dynamics/Expression data across multiple articulations on separate MIDI channels.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 24, 2022)

dts_marin said:


> Any chances of having some kind of crossgrade/vouchers for the Kontakt stuff after lets say a year of commitment to Musio?


Best I can do right now is "no idea" -- that said, it's great for us to see what kind of requests like this will emerge as we go forward with this journey. At this time, we want to keep the two platforms separate and complementary, as there are significant differences between the two formats and we hope customers find ways to use both as appropriate for their own needs. 



dts_marin said:


> Also it's not your fault but Vienna Ensemble Pro still lives in the VST2 era. No VST3 yet! VST2 is deprecated technically but VEP is used by a lot of people currently.


Yea, we're bummed about this! But...we've got some plans about how we can turn this into an opportunity


----------



## andyhy (Apr 25, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Hello everyone! We are beyond excited to announce that Musio is now live!!!! You can start your 14-day free trial right now and get started in less time than it will take you to read the rest of this post!
> 
> Musio is a brand new cloud-connected software instrument plugin that gives you access to high-quality samples right in your DAW. Search, Load, and Play from a growing catalog of virtual instruments. The team at Cinesamples has been working on this project for over five years, and this marks the beginning of an extremely exciting new chapter for us and for music creators everywhere.
> 
> ...


Never had any Cinesamples libraries before so I jumped on the 14 day Musio trial today and had it working in Reaper within a few minutes. A great new chapter for Cinesamples. Good luck with it.

I later decided not to bother so uninstalled Musio because frankly I have too many libraries already and I never justified my early days investment in the EastWest subscription service. Neverthesless I wish Cinesamples all the best with this venture. Others, especially those just starting out, will no doubt be grateful for Musio.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 25, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> By setting the MIDI Channel for automation to Any! This lets you work with the same Dynamics/Expression data across multiple articulations on separate MIDI channels.


@Cinesamples-SG 
The CC data will not be sent to "any" channel but the channel associated with the selected articulation. in other words, if you ride CC11 for instance and you switch to another articulation, the CC events you've previously sent have no influence on the newly selected articulation. Working this way is NOT the same as working with a muti-articulation instrument, like your Kontakt instruments.


----------



## dts_marin (Apr 25, 2022)

Maybe worth looking into Sound Variations https://presonussoftware.com/en_US/blog/sound-variation-api-now-availble
They are currently supported in Studio One and Digital Performer. Developers like East West and VSL already support them for some of their products. Such a cool technology and fits with the simplicity of Musio.


----------



## Cinesamples (Apr 25, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I don’t know what future plans are for Musio , but will there be individual mics available, more patches from existing libraries and the ability to purchase single patches like you can with Orchestral Tools libraries down the road?


Hi Paul,
No to multi-mics in Musio for the foreseeable future. But like Steve said "Maybe" is a possibility (we have test Musio patches on our end that use this feature successfully).
No plans to create an 'app-store' within Musio. We encourage users to purchase Kontakt libraries if they prefer the 'perpetual license' model.

Yes, more 'ports' from existing Cinesamples/Kontakt libraries will be coming to Musio.

Newly recorded instruments will go to Musio first, mostly because it takes about 1/10th the time to create a Musio instrument. Then, if users request, we put it in the pipeline for Kontakt development (scripting, GUI, encoding, NKS, Native Access, Serial codes, product page, etc).
-Mike


----------



## demattia (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice to see the release, congrats! Any rough ballpark figure on how long early adopter pricing will be available?


----------



## EgM (Apr 26, 2022)

Good job @Cinesamples !
I was in the beta but sadly didn't have much time to try it, but trying it again now. Love the selection! The beta didn't have anything close to that, so I'm very happy.

Some things that I would love to be implemented:

- Modwheel to Niente
- Some form of ADSR control, especially Attack and Release
- Global reverb switch so that we can load patches as dry

Some bugs I've found:

- If I load Strings Legato, then remove instrument and load something like Timpani for instance, I sometimes hear the Strings legato release sample in the Timpani. This is something that happened during the beta as well. I'll try to screen record and post it to support.

I think this is something that I'll subscribe to 


P.S. When is the yearly sub offer special gonna end? I would prefer at least trying an entire month before taking the engagement.


----------



## Evans (Apr 26, 2022)

EgM said:


> Good job @Cinesamples !
> I was in the beta but sadly didn't have much time to try it, but trying it again now. Love the selection! The beta didn't have anything close to that, so I'm very happy.
> 
> Some things that I would love to be implemented:
> ...


Don't forget about the in-product feedback capability!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 26, 2022)

EgM said:


> Love the selection! The beta didn't have anything close to that, so I'm very happy.


Glad to have you checking it out again since the Beta! Our Production Team did a _ton_ of work getting the new content catalog ready and we're really excited about Industry Brass and everything else coming next 


EgM said:


> - Modwheel to Niente


You can do this with CC11 Expression!


EgM said:


> - Some form of ADSR control, especially Attack and Release


On the roadmap! No idea when it'll be implemented.


EgM said:


> - If I load Strings Legato, then remove instrument and load something like Timpani for instance, I sometimes hear the Strings legato release sample in the Timpani. This is something that happened during the beta as well. I'll try to screen record and post it to support.


If you can get this to happen consistently, it'd be extremely helpful to see as a feedback ticket!



EgM said:


> P.S. When is the yearly sub offer special gonna end? I would prefer at least trying an entire month before taking the engagement.





demattia said:


> Any rough ballpark figure on how long early adopter pricing will be available?



Good question -- honestly not sure how long the Early Adopter pricing will last, but those who take advantage of it will lock in the $149.99 annual price for life!


----------



## EgM (Apr 26, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> You can do this with CC11 Expression!


Oh I know, but it would be much simpler directly from CC1


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 26, 2022)

EgM said:


> Oh I know, but it would be much simpler directly from CC1


We've got an update coming soon that allows you to assign multiple CCs to one performable -- so you could attach CC11 to the Modwheel as well and get this effect!


----------



## EgM (Apr 26, 2022)

For people wondering, as of this date (April 26, 2022) the entire catalog takes 64.5GB on disk.

This thing is turning out to be the easiest library to work with out there, super impressed! Now time to actually work with it


----------



## davidm (Apr 26, 2022)

I have spent the last 30 minutes playing just the Violins I Legato Espressivo patch, and oh my does it sound smooth and lush. The clarity is really stunning, and you can hear so much bite of the bow against the strings. To me, the programming seems very consistent as well. I loaded up CSS Violins legato for a comparison, and it now sounds so dark and muddy. Thanks for the free trial, this is lots of fun!


----------



## fan455 (Apr 26, 2022)

Love musio so much! Is it possible to do legato transition between strings non-vibrato and vibrato? Or is there a vibrato crossfade? Thanks!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 26, 2022)

fan455 said:


> Love musio so much!


Great to hear this!!


fan455 said:


> Is it possible to do legato transition between strings non-vibrato and vibrato? Or is there vibrato crossfade?


No vibrato crossfade control currently since they're separated as two articulations, however this effect can be achieved by having them on two tracks/MIDI channels, or via Articulation Sets/Expression Map in Logic/Cubase to have the two legato types play simultaneously. From there you can do the volume crossfade manually, or re-articulate the second note after the transition plays. You can also get a cool divisi-style effect by splitting lines out among the different espressivo/vibrato/non-vibrato legato types on their own channels!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 27, 2022)

The Cinesamples Team will be doing a live Ask Us Anything stream this Friday, April 29th at 12pm PST! Set a reminder and tune in here!

We'll be answering questions from social media about all things Musio and Cinesamples, and sharing from each department what it took to get this launched. Post here in the thread (or in this other dedicated thread!) any topics you'd like to hear us discuss. We're looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Ric4001 (Apr 28, 2022)

I have most of the Cine kontakt libraries, but am considering adding this so I can access the Cine sounds on more of my computers (the lesser-spec'd ones that wouldn't otherwise merit installation of a sound library). Are there limits on how many machines I can install this on? Is it like Roland's Cloud where there's a limit to how many machines can be authorized to access the cloud library?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 28, 2022)

Ric4001 said:


> Are there limits on how many machines I can install this on?


You can use the same Musio account to log in on all your machines! One of the cooler features of Musio we haven't discussed much yet is the session sharing potential for collaboration and migration between computers. If you create a track using Musio, you can share your DAW project file with another user with the same DAW and a Musio membership, and they will be able to open your project seamlessly, and Musio will automatically start downloading any missing instruments. This is great both for collaborating on sessions as well as sharing sketch projects between laptop/mobile rigs and your main system!


----------



## reids (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi Steve @Cinesamples-SG and Mike @Cinesamples,
Great to see Musio kicking off into high gear. I look forward to the livestream. I am specifically interested in seeing and hearing the updates you and the team are doing with Cinewinds, Cinestrings, and brass. Is the legato and the phasing problems much improved now for Cinewinds Core and Pro? As mentioned, Cinewinds had significant legato and phasing issues so I could barely use them for this reason. Many other people mentioned similar issues and frustrations about Cinewinds here as well. Hope the Cinesamples team has addressed much of these issues with the upcoming updates. I have provided an audio example below with Cinewinds legato so you can hear the issues I am referring to. You can even hear the phasey fade at near the 5 second mark and 9 .


----------



## EgM (Apr 28, 2022)

I wanted to try and avoid downloading the entire 65GB again, so I copied my Windows "Musio Samples" folder over to my Mac, then in Musio Connect I chose the move samples button but it doesn't seem to do anything, is there another way to accomplish this?

Thanks!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 28, 2022)

reids said:


> I am specifically interested in seeing and hearing the updates you and the team are doing with Cinewinds, Cinestrings, and brass.


You can hear the new samples for these libraries in Musio now! The coming updates for the Kontakt versions use these new re-cut and de-noised samples. Our team went back to the original recording sessions and effectively re-did the libraries.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Apr 28, 2022)

EgM said:


> is there another way to accomplish this?


This is not currently possible to share samples between machines -- it is necessary to download what you need on each machine separately. Dev Team is aware of this feature request and it's on our list!


----------



## Villanao (Apr 29, 2022)

What would be the size of the entire library?


----------



## EgM (Apr 29, 2022)

Villanao said:


> What would be the size of the entire library?





> Check post above, but here you go:
> 
> 
> For people wondering, as of this date (April 26, 2022) the entire catalog takes 64.5GB on disk.
> ...


----------



## Villanao (Apr 30, 2022)

Can it purge samples? Can we choose keyswitches for the articulations?


----------



## ennbr (Apr 30, 2022)

Villanao said:


> Can it purge samples? Can we choose keyswitches for the articulations?


No to both but you can load different articulations each on a unique midi channel and if you DAW supports it switch articulations using midi channels. Works quite well from my testing so far. Cinesamples talked about putting up a video showing how it done.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 30, 2022)

Downloaded it today

*WONDERFUL JOB*

You didn't try to make a technological marvel, just a solid sample player, it works.

no crashes so far...

The legato updates on CineStrings are really good

BTW the download speeds are blazing, you must be paying quite a lot to get this great user experience. I hope MUSIO takes off for you folks.

bugs/feature requests so far:

1. Whenever initially downloading an instrument, it seems to load with the volume slider at 0 instead of the value for "Initial Instrument Volume" set in the Music Connect page (which I've got set to -6). When I load an instrument that's already been downloaded, it works perfectly. Guessing that the "software initialization after 1st download" needs to add a step to check that value?

2. On that note, would be nice to add a decibel number to the volume slider, it has no values right now. And the few slider controls are very small and fiddly, it would be nice to have a text box to enter desired values.

3. All instruments seem to load with reverb set to 0.25 - is this intentional for all instruments (even Village Drums etc?) or a feature to be developed later. On that note, the verb seems to possibly have a bit longer tail and be a bit darker than the one onboard CineStrings and Cinebrass CORE, I'm wondering if that's also something you updated when looking at the Cine orchestra line again, or whether that's possibly from the verb being set too high by default.

4. is the single mic position in the Cine Orch libraries the Dennis Sands Mix preset?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

Q. Do Musio Instruments react to Pitchbend data ? 

Thanks.


----------



## ennbr (Apr 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Q. Do Musio Instruments react to Pitchbend data ?


I haven't tested all of them but the ones I have pitchblende is working along with Dynamics


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

ennbr said:


> I haven't tested all of them but the ones I have pitchblende is working along with Dynamics


OK, That's good. Thanks.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 1, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Downloaded it today
> 
> *WONDERFUL JOB*
> 
> ...


So great to hear all of this!! Glad you're enjoying Musio so far  



NoamL said:


> 1. Whenever initially downloading an instrument, it seems to load with the volume slider at 0 instead of the value for "Initial Instrument Volume" set in the Music Connect page (which I've got set to -6). When I load an instrument that's already been downloaded, it works perfectly. Guessing that the "software initialization after 1st download" needs to add a step to check that value?


Interesting! Please submit this as a feedback ticket using the Submit App Feedback feature so we can look into it through the official channels.



NoamL said:


> 2. On that note, would be nice to add a decibel number to the volume slider, it has no values right now. And the few slider controls are very small and fiddly, it would be nice to have a text box to enter desired values.


On the list for future quality of life updates!


NoamL said:


> 3. All instruments seem to load with reverb set to 0.25 - is this intentional for all instruments (even Village Drums etc?) or a feature to be developed later.


Reverb values are set as a default across all instruments. There's a lot more development to be done on the FX side for not only the reverb (which you are correct is different from the one built into Kontakt) but for other DSP to be added later.



NoamL said:


> 4. is the single mic position in the Cine Orch libraries the Dennis Sands Mix preset?


It is the full mix, but not necessarily 1:1 with what you hear in the Dennis Sands presets because of the treatment we did for the Musio version and the coming updates for Kontakt -- we went back to the original Pro Tools sessions from the recordings and effectively re-did CineStrings and CineWinds with new edits, de-noising, and treatment. We talked a lot about this process in our Live Q&A session the other day.


----------



## reids (May 2, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> You can hear the new samples for these libraries in Musio now! The coming updates for the Kontakt versions use these new re-cut and de-noised samples. Our team went back to the original recording sessions and effectively re-did the libraries.


That's great news, Steve. I was able to watch the livestream but I was stuck at work (money maybe going towards your new orchestral libraries if they are good? ) when you all went live. I was unable to drop some questions/comments for the team, so I'll be doing that here since VI-Control is a good place for questions and discussions as well. Happy to see how excited everyone is about the upcoming updates, Musio, and the new libraries like Cinestrings Pro. Definitely get the rest of the Cinesymphony line of products into Santiago's hands since he seems very eager to go in deep to edit/revise/program the remaining libraries. +1 from me also for him to work on editing Cinestrings Solo. Fox Brass would be a library I am very excited for as well. Fox and Sony are both great rooms.

In regards to Musio, I think it will be great for anyone new to Cinesamples or a new composer with little to no libraries. For me, I have already spent thousands over the years purchasing almost all Cinesamples orchestral libraries and am mainly waiting for 2.0 update release to address the mentioned issues and new orchestral libraries. If I was just starting out, Musio would definitely be something I'd consider as a starting point. I'm mainly interested in orchestral libraries, especially if they are recorded at Sony or Fox. Not so much for more synths elements since the market is already way over saturated with that. However, we do definitely need more great orchestral libraries recorded in America in it's world famous scoring rooms that are meticulously sampled and programmed... and to counter some of the British invasion coming in from another big developer. I feel the baton is passed to Cinesamples to be the folks to do it. The best orchestras, the best rooms, and the best movies are still produced in America. Shane and Mike asked what else people would like to see -- would definitely like to request for more extended articulations across the board and an ensemble woodwinds library at this point in time.


----------



## Braveheart (May 2, 2022)

reids said:


> and to counter some of the British invasion coming in from another big developer. The best orchestras, the best rooms, and the best movies are still produced in America.


Unfriendly comment, highly subjective and outdated vision of the world, to say the least……


----------



## reids (May 2, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Unfriendly comment, highly subjective and outdated vision of the world, to say the least……


Nope. It is friendly....friendly competition. Competition can be a good thing especially when another developer strives to reach new goals and set higher standards for themselves. And they are aren't trying to stifle anyone or monopolize a market. Also, movies produced in America command the box offices around the world, there's not much of a a debate about that...its facts. Mel "Braveheart" himself should know that living in America where the great American directors and film composers helped propel him to super stardom in Hollywood, USA. And he made his movies for Hollywood studios, too. Don't get hypocritical. Lol. And I suppose you of all people would know a thing about "friendliness" if your going to impersonate him. He very much is one of the most qualified people when it comes to bashing on others if you want to get into discussing "unfriendly comments, highly offensive ideas and an outdated vision of the world that he has, to say the least". That's a pandora's box you do not want to open. I am sympathetic to the guy though and hope he continues recovering from his issues and his warped view of the world even though he is considered to be part of the one percent, can live a pampered life, and isn't exactly dying of starvation. Keep your double standards and moral righteousness in check, please. Just sayin'. Thank you .


----------



## Scottyb (May 4, 2022)

I greatly apologize for possibly asking the most ignorant question ever but, do we have any NKS support within Musio? I've looked and skimmed to try and find the answer but found nothing. : / Thanks!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 4, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> do we have any NKS support within Musio?


Good question! No, Musio cannot load inside the Komplete Kontrol plugin -- you can of course use a Komplete Kontrol keyboard as a MIDI controller with Musio, but it does not integrate with the functionality directly the way Native Instruments products do.


----------



## CT (May 4, 2022)

Is anyone having an issue with "Musio Connect" hanging while Musio itself is trying to open?

I'm a bit under the officially supported OS, but someone involved with Musio suggested that if this were the issue, the install wouldn't succeed in the first place. I tried a second time, but get the same endless wait for the Connect app to do its thing. I'll just get in touch with support tonight probably, but thought I'd ask here too if this is affecting others as well.


----------



## EgM (May 4, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> Is anyone having an issue with "Musio Connect" hanging while Musio itself is trying to open?
> 
> I'm a bit under the officially supported OS, but someone involved with Musio suggested that if this were the issue, the install wouldn't succeed in the first place. I tried a second time, but get the same endless wait for the Connect app to do its thing. I'll just get in touch with support tonight probably, but thought I'd ask here too if this is affecting others too.


When is it hanging? at boot time or when you're trying to load the Musio plugin within your DAW or standalone?


----------



## CT (May 4, 2022)

EgM said:


> When is it hanging? at boot time or when you're trying to load the Musio plugin within your DAW or standalone?


When opening standalone. The AU isn't even getting validated by Logic.


----------



## EgM (May 4, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> When opening standalone. The AU isn't even getting validated by Logic.


Ok, I've had a similar issue under Windows but related to multiple instances as a plugin... Sorry that I can't be of any help


----------



## CT (May 4, 2022)

Not a problem!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 4, 2022)

Exciting news! The first instruments from our Industry Brass collection are now available in Musio!



Industry Brass is a flagship orchestral brass library, recorded at the Newman Scoring Stage at Fox Studios. The first instruments we have published are the Full Ensemble patches, and there will be much more coming as we have it ready.

The Full Ensemble is a true full ensemble -- it is not a combination patch built from individual section samples; we had all the players in the room together, so you get a very natural and playable ensemble sound.

We will be releasing solo instrument and section patches for this collection as we have them ready, and can't wait to hear what you all create with this new library!


----------



## Villanao (May 4, 2022)

Are there any plans to add sample purging?


----------



## CT (May 4, 2022)

Sorry for another dumb question, but I'm not seeing a support link on the Musio site itself; is Cinesamples itself fair to contact for Musio issues?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 4, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> I'm a bit under the officially supported OS,


How far under? The installation will work on 10.13 but there are some significant changes between the OS that have technical implications, and your mileage may vary. Our Dev Team have 10.13 support as a potential future item, but there are more current DAW/OS combinations we need to focus on officially supporting first. 


Michaelt said:


> I'm not seeing a support link on the Musio site itself;


You can use the Submit App Feedback function in the Musio app! Check the Include Logs box, and feel free to share any additional info you have. We'll see what we can do!


----------



## CT (May 4, 2022)

Thanks! It's 10.13 yeah. I'd figured there were support options in the app itself, I just can't get it open to make use of that!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 4, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> Thanks! It's 10.13 yeah. I'd figured there were support options in the app itself, I just can't get it open to make use of that!


Aha!  In that case you can submit a ticket here or email [email protected].


----------



## CT (May 4, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Aha!  In that case you can submit a ticket here or email [email protected].


Thanks again. Totally understand that I'm walking a line here by trying to operate outside the stated requirements, so I appreciate the attention. I'll send something in soon, because I'd definitely like to get my hands on some of this stuff!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 4, 2022)

Villanao said:


> Are there any plans to add sample purging?


Musio handles samples in a very memory-efficient way, and sample purging is not necessarily a feature that is needed at this time so it's not currently on our roadmap. This may change as we add more features and the content catalog expands, but as of now it's not something we're worrying about.

Are you having memory load issues with Musio? If so, let us know via the Submit App Feedback channel so my Support Team and I can help you look into it!


----------



## Villanao (May 4, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Musio handles samples in a very memory-efficient way, and sample purging is not necessarily a feature that is needed at this time so it's not currently on our roadmap. This may change as we add more features and the content catalog expands, but as of now it's not something we're worrying about.
> 
> Are you having memory load issues with Musio? If so, let us know via the Submit App Feedback channel so my Support Team and I can help you look into it!


I just installed it last night and I'm downloading some violin legato patches, so I haven't tried it. I assumed that the 1 GB legato patch would use 1 GB of RAM. Is that not the case?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 4, 2022)

Villanao said:


> I just installed it last night and I'm downloading some violin legato patches, so I haven't tried it. I assumed that the 1 GB legato patch would use 1 GB of RAM. Is that not the case?


No! The listed size is the hard drive space taken up after downloading, not the RAM usage. Musio patches are extremely lightweight and efficient in RAM.


----------



## Flyo (May 4, 2022)

There will be an a AAX compatible in near future? I was ready to try and begin a 1year subscription! 🥹


----------



## Villanao (May 4, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> No! The listed size is the hard drive space taken up after downloading, not the RAM usage. Musio patches are extremely lightweight and efficient in RAM.


Ok, that's awesome to hear.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 4, 2022)

Flyo said:


> There will be an a AAX compatible in near future?


We hope so!! We're waiting on Avid and Apple to finish up some developer details, but we hope to have this available soon. Unfortunately we can't give a timeline because it's out of our hands, but we want to make it available for Pro Tools users as soon as possible!


----------



## Flyo (May 4, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> We hope so!! We're waiting on Avid and Apple to finish up some developer details, but we hope to have this available soon. Unfortunately we can't give a timeline because it's out of our hands, but we want to make it available for Pro Tools users as soon as possible!


How much the intro price for a year subscription will last? At the end of the year subs can i decline and then active on another time when I need it again at same price?


----------



## Braveheart (May 5, 2022)

Flyo said:


> How much the intro price for a year subscription will last? At the end of the year subs can i decline and then active on another time when I need it again at same price?


Would be surprising…


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (May 5, 2022)

Flyo said:


> How much the intro price for a year subscription will last?


Honestly not sure -- we haven't announced an end date for this, but I'll make sure we don't have it come as a complete surprise for people.


Flyo said:


> At the end of the year subs can i decline and then active on another time when I need it again at same price?


The Early Adopter pricing is available as long as you maintain your subscription. If you have a special circumstance that requires you to pause your membership, get in touch with us and we'll see what we can do, but the standard policy with Early Adopter pricing is that membership must be maintained to keep that price.


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 11, 2022)

So how's everyone's experience? As someone who invested alot in libraries already, the subscription part doesn't really appeal to me, but it sounds like it's a great opportunity for newcomers or composers on a budget.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 11, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> So how's everyone's experience? As someone who invested alot in libraries already, the subscription part doesn't really appeal to me, but it sounds like it's a great opportunity for newcomers or composers on a budget.


yeah I have all of these libraries in Kontakt but there is something very elegant about just loading the art you want. I do wish there could be something like this for CineSamples library owners.


----------



## bedroomrockstar89 (Aug 17, 2022)

Jacob Cadmus said:


> Writing a test track with Musio. So far so good! I failed to turn in my feedback during the early access beta, so I’m spending a lot of time with it now to make up for that.
> 
> There are only a couple of things I’d like to see in Musio as far as parameter controls, but otherwise I’m actually enjoying the simplicity of it (especially as someone who is medically diagnosed with ADHD). And it’s light on resources! Currently working on a 2012 MBP, and expecting a Mac Mini M1 at my doorstep next week. If anyone is interested in seeing a performance comparison in the near future, just let me know!
> 
> ...


I’d love to get my hands on your articulation sets!


----------



## NoamL (Oct 26, 2022)

Looks like the latest version of MUSIO (1.12) has broken my VEPro template on Apple Silicon. When loading a VEP template that contains MUSIO instruments, they don't load and it just says "Waiting for MUSIO Connect." I never had to have the Connect app open before. When I open the Connect app and make sure it's open as I try to open the VEP project, the Connect app crashes without a notification. When I try to delete the MUSIO instance that was inside one of the failed VEP instances and replace it with another MUSIO instance, it crashes all of VEP to desktop. I created a brand new VEPro template, created new VEP instances and loaded MUSIO instruments into them, saved it, closed and reopened VEPro... and those instruments don't work either - "Waiting for MUSIO Connect."

Basically MUSIO is now unusable with VEP7 which is disappointing, a step back for 1.12

My next stop was to test if MUSIO works hosted within LogicX sessions in Native (not Rosetta) mode. The answer is still No. If a track is focused when you save and close the session, then LogicX will correctly reload the instrument. But tracks that aren't highlighted will load a MUSIO instance that's completely empty. This means if you load any MUSIO instances in your DAW host, you'll lose the loaded instruments when re-opening a cue.

Several steps back for MUSIO with LogicX users on this latest update unfortunately. The current version is not usable. I was using it in VEP to avoid the Logic problems and now VEP doesn't work either.

I would love to hear from the rest of you if you're experiencing similar issues or I'm alone here. (although there doesn't seem to be much MUSIO discussion on VIC).

*UPDATE: *working through the issues. A completely fresh install of MUSIO has at least made it work in recall mode with VEP again.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Oct 26, 2022)

Hey Noam, sorry to hear about this issue -- looks like we got your support ticket and we'll be in touch through that channel to help you troubleshoot this!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi @Cinesamples-SG ,

Given that CineStrings Core only have Bowed Legatos, do the MUSIO Strings offer both (Bowed, and Slurred) legatos ? 

Looking forward to the release of CineStrings Core V2. and entertaining the possibility of joining MUSIO.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Nov 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Given that CineStrings Core only have Bowed Legatos, do the MUSIO Strings offer both (Bowed, and Slurred) legatos ?


Nope! We did not record any new samples for CineStrings Core in Musio or for the CineStrings Core 2.0 update. We re-cut and de-noised the samples but there's no new recorded material.

Stay tuned to see what's in CineStrings Pro (in both formats!)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 3, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Stay tuned to see what's in CineStrings Pro (in both formats!)


OH.. Now you got me very excited  ❤️ 🥁 Roll Please ..... 🎻🎻🎻🎻 CineStrings Pro ! 

So... How long do I need to stay tuned ? 

Thanks


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Nov 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So... How long do I need to stay tuned ?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Nov 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. Now you got me very excited  ❤️ 🥁 Roll Please ..... 🎻🎻🎻🎻 CineStrings Pro !
> 
> So... How long do I need to stay tuned ?
> 
> Thanks


Seriously though, CineStrings Pro will be on the development roadmap for next year, likely in the later part of the year. You can definitely expect the CineStrings Core 2.0 update and _possibly_ at least one more CineSymphony 2.0 update (no promises about whether, which, or when!) before CineStrings Pro.

I saw your request in the other thread for when the time comes to do Industry Strings at Fox (which honestly could be a very long time, perhaps years plural) -- I'll make sure it's at least brought up during the planning session for that library!

We have a ton of material on our plates already from the many recording sessions we've done over the last two years. For those who missed https://www.facebook.com/reel/1035756323843437/?s=single_unit (the recent World Adventure sessions we posted about on our social media) we did a bunch of recording sessions just a couple months ago all over the world, recording authentic instruments for both Musio and Kontakt. Suffice to say, we've got plenty to keep us busy, but we are also looking forward to getting more flagship orchestral sessions done eventually!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

@Cinesamples-SG ,

Thanks for the exciting feedback.

Should I conclude that we won't be seeing CineStrings Core 2.0 this year ? What about Ver 2.0 for your CineWoodwinds, CineBrass, and CinePerc. Libraries ?

CineStrings Pro during Q-4 of 2023, that's going to be quite a wait. But still worth it. I'm guessing they were recording you did at SONY Stage lately to complement CineStrings Core content.

Also other new exciting libraries you have planned to release.

A new CineStrings, and possibly a complete new Orchestral Library recorded at FOX would be great. But this is quite a futuristic target project as I understand from what you wrote.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> CineStrings Pro during Q-4 of 2023, that's going to be quite a wait.


To be clear, _development _roadmap is not the same as _release _roadmap. I still can't and will never be able to give dates or timelines for expected releases, and the answer to "when is X coming" is always going to be "when it happens." We can plan and hope and work as hard as we can, but ultimately even if we hit all our internal timeline targets there are multiple steps of the development process that are not up to us and can add weeks or months to a project. I also am not in charge of the production team, schedule, or roadmap, and anything I say on here is not necessarily the final word, and subject to change as we go through the actual development process.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> To be clear, _development _roadmap is not the same as _release _roadmap. I still can't and will never be able to give dates or timelines for expected releases, and the answer to "when is X coming" is always going to be "when it happens." We can plan and hope and work as hard as we can, but ultimately even if we hit all our internal timeline targets there are multiple steps of the development process that are not up to us and can add weeks or months to a project. I also am not in charge of the production team, schedule, or roadmap, and anything I say on here is not necessarily the final word, and subject to change as we go through the actual development processOK, I understand, and respect your development timeline. Thanks.



Hi @Cinesamples-SG ,

All I can say, is I'm very happy, and excited that you will eventually release the ver. 2. updates to your CineOrch. libraries, and CineStrings Pro as they become ready for release . 

Plus other libraries you are planning to release. I'm delighted that CineSamples is back in the industry, as a very active sample library developer. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 30, 2022)

Is anyone else having issues with Musio in Logic 10.7.5? (Native mode).

When I load up a project, the Musio plugins are empty, or a random one or two of them will load the instrument it was saved with.

UPDATE: When I open the project in Rosetta mode, everything loads as it should.


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Nov 30, 2022)

jonathanwright said:


> Is anyone else having issues with Musio in Logic 10.7.5? (Native mode).
> 
> When I load up a project, the Musio plugins are empty, or a random one or two of them will load the instrument it was saved with.
> 
> UPDATE: When I open the project in Rosetta mode, everything loads as it should.


Hey Jonathan, sorry to hear about this issue! Are you running the latest version (1.0.16)? If not, please try updating via the user portal (that link) or from within the app itself (Check for Updates in Musio Connect). This was a bug that was fixed in the newest release, so if you're still having it after updating let us know!

I see your feedback ticket that you submitted through the app -- thanks for that! We'll get back to you through that channel, and also feel free to let me know here what happens with the update!


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 30, 2022)

Cinesamples-SG said:


> Hey Jonathan, sorry to hear about this issue! Are you running the latest version (1.0.16)? If not, please try updating via the user portal (that link) or from within the app itself (Check for Updates in Musio Connect). This was a bug that was fixed in the newest release, so if you're still having it after updating let us know!
> 
> I see your feedback ticket that you submitted through the app -- thanks for that! We'll get back to you through that channel, and also feel free to let me know here what happens with the update!


Hey, yes, I’m on 1.0.16.


----------

